# Balloon fishing from surf



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking for a big bite in June, hopefully cobia, big blue or a drum. I was wondering if anyone (or if it’s legal) has tried a balloon rig from surf with an eel or live spot from surf? Didn’t know if tws sells biodegradable balloons or release clips. Any info or pictures of setups would be helpful. Thought it would be good for days you have an outgoing tide and a west wind... I usually use fish finders rigs but was curious about balloon fishing. I saw it done in October anyway but again I’m not sure of state/local laws as far as balloon fishing


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Seen a young man YAK a live spot, (Topsail island), on a fish finder rig over the outer bar about 2 years back.. He ended up catching a #30 king..
Balloons, I'd be "leery" about due to concerns of surfers/swimmers etc... (and claims that your "shark Fishing")
Check local Beach Town Ordnances, they are changing every year..


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

West wind might be good for getting a balloon out but sucks for fishing


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Not worth the trouble IMO. If you want to do something like that use a slip float rig and throw it during a falling tide near an inlet. Otherwise it will just get blown down the beach and crashed in suds.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

23mako said:


> Not worth the trouble IMO. If you want to do something like that use a slip float rig and throw it during a falling tide near an inlet. Otherwise it will just get blown down the beach and crashed in suds.


Yup. I've tried it on a perfect west wind several times. Just doesn't work in the surf because the waves and longshore currents keep it in the wash. You're better off yakking it or buying one of the kite rigs New Zealanders use.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

agree with the 3 previous posts...dont waste your time on a balloon


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys I really appreciate it. Probably just going to try my luck with eels and mullet and soak a bait while the kiddos and I play. I got a
Mini heaver. It’s a st croix 8ft with penn spinfisher 6500. About 375 of 50lb braid. I can throw up to 6 ounces with it.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I’ve used a trash bag lifesaver rig before. Works real good but illegal on Hatteras Island.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Catch This said:


> agree with the 3 previous posts...dont waste your time on a balloon


 Really? My wife and I "balloon" fish all the time! We have caught 2 sharks this week and hooked another one but lost it. She hooked her biggest ever on Monday late after noon and got it in at 9 p.m. that evening. It [tiger shark] was well over 500 pounds.
Kites, baloons, or raft, any means necessary if you know how to do it will work!

sharkman


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

The problem is, that unless you can guarantee that you recover every piece of every balloon, you are littering.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

An eel is going to make a big mess on that. Best bet is to chunk baits for those species


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

NC KingFisher --- Yep. you have fished live eels!!! I think they could twist, tangle up, and come through the guides!! grab one without a dry cloth! -- glenn


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorge said:


> The problem is, that unless you can guarantee that you recover every piece of every balloon, you are littering.


 Unless your a big government entity like a certain big Gov. pier on the o.b.x. and want to release 5000 balloons into the air on the opening day as the cheering people applaud and celebrate! That would be different! Please don't report me "Gorge", I'm just a criminal I guess!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

You can catch cobia on casted baits from the surf, conditions have to be right and it helps if bunker are around Ive done it 3 years in a row in virginia beach and few of my buddies too, but I fish ALOT!


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Eels aren’t that bad to fish with if handled right. Wish I had the link but there’s a nice YouTube video on it. I fished them last year from surf and all I had was two big rays. Never know they’d try to slurp an eel. 

I use drum rigs with eels on bottom. I hook them about 3 inches or less from tail. As soon as they are hooked drop them in a bucket of water while keeping tension on it so it don’t tangle but not too much where the hook dogs and they go crazy. They calm down in water then when ready to cast grab and go. Had no troubles with eels wrapping or balling on line.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

ncsharkman said:


> Unless your a big government entity like a certain big Gov. pier on the o.b.x. and want to release 5000 balloons into the air on the opening day as the cheering people applaud and celebrate! That would be different! Please don't report me "Gorge", I'm just a criminal I guess!


If you litter, you're a criminal


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorge said:


> If you litter, you're a criminal


 If you even fish [which is doubtful] have you ever lost a sinker in the water from breaking off? If you have "GORGE" you do realize you are a polluter of the water with the highly toxic lead! Some little child is being washed by his mother in some far off place such as Asia and could be poisoned for life by your total disregard for this innocent life! I've been there "GORGE" and it upsets me to think of the precious little lives your endangering with your total attitude! SEEK HELP PLEASE and stop before its too late for the children!!!
Sharkman who cares


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

It summertime folks,this is a winter doldrums post..


----------

